# sehen und zeigen



## Laztana

Hola,

mi nivel de alemán es muy muy básico pero necesito arreglar un encuentro por teléfono para ver un piso en alquilar en Alemania. Quería saber si las frases siguientes son correctas, sobre todo la elección de los verbos "sehen" y "zeigen" y el uso del "mich":

"Ich möchte Ihre Wohnung sehen" (me gustaría ver su piso)

"Konnen Sie Ihre Wohnung mich zeigen?" (¿podría enseñarme su piso?)

ya sé que son frases muy simples pero mi alemán no da para más 

Vielen Dank


----------



## uguban

Laztana said:


> Hola,
> 
> mi nivel de alemán es muy muy básico pero necesito arreglar un encuentro por teléfono para ver un piso en alquilar en Alemania. Quería saber si las frases siguientes son correctas, sobre todo la elección de los verbos "sehen" y "zeigen" y el uso del "mich":
> 
> "Ich möchte Ihre Wohnung sehen." (me gustaría ver su piso)
> 
> "Können Sie mir Ihre Wohnung zeigen?" (¿podría enseñarme su piso?)
> 
> ya sé que son frases muy simples pero mi alemán no da para más
> 
> Vielen Dank


 
Hola: Tus frases están bien. (En las frases principales los pronombres personales siempre van detrás del verbo.)

Suerte para el piso.


----------



## Lestat_198

Hi, ich verstehe zwar leider kein Spanisch, bin aber immer noch der deutschen Sprache mächtig =)
Richtig heißt es: Können Sie *mir *Ihre Wohnung zeigen?
Gruß, Lestat =) adios =)


----------



## Lestat_198

Na uguban, Überholverbot nicht beachtet, wa? =)


----------



## Laztana

Danke schön


----------



## nixanbal

Ist es nicht so besser gesagt: _Könnten Sie mir bitte die Wohnung zeigen?_

_Grüsse! _


----------



## uguban

Hi, du hast Recht, ein 'bitte' schadet natürlich nie.  Was den Konj. II angeht, ist er hier nicht wirklich nötig (und klingt für meine Begriffe ziemlich steif), umgangssprachlich kann man einfach 'können' benutzen. Es kommt natürlich auch immer auf das Gegenüber an. Wenn du besonders höflich sein möchtest, ist dein Satz perfekt.


----------

